# Murphy's Patternless Genetics



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

How do you get Murphy's Patternless babies? I have a male, but believe its a recessive gene, so is it a case of putting 2 MP's together and hoping, breeding next generation MP's or am I barking up the wrong tree totally?? I have tried researching it but can't find info anywhere.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yup its recessive so both parents need to pass it onto the babies for it to be visual. You'd need any of the following:

MP x MP
MP x het MP
het MP x het MP


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

That's great, thank you very much.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki

this might help too

http://www.lovegeckos.com/Genetics.aspx


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks I thought id looked on there for it! Must have been the sunglows as there's not as much info on them. Bookmarked the site for future reference. :2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...and Leopard Gecko Morphs - The Definitive Guide - Ians Vivarium


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

That last one is excellent. Thanks for the link, I've bookmarked it for future reference. :2thumb:


----------

